# OUCH! Thanks CoolJCadetMan!



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

This showed up at my door saturday. The list of contents is listed in the cigar bomb section under "DAMN this one hurt!" Thanks again , Jeff!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! The Perdomo ESV 91 and Habano are some of my favorite sticks. Throw in some CAO, Padron, Cohiba, Camacho, etc., - and you have a very tasty bomb!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats quite a selection-nice


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...what a bomb...very nice.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is a MEGA BOMB! Great job!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what a massive hit:dribble::dribble:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great hit


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy Hell!!!! Great bomb!!!!


----------



## fiberspy (Mar 17, 2008)

That CAO America is looking pretty good right now...


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

hell of a hit right there!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, thats an amazing hit!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

great hit.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ouch is right :lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

tasty bunch 'o fellas


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

He was trying to really hurt you with that one!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

you're welcome bro! anything for you! thanks for the free advertisement for the shop btw! lol enjoy em!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, Some extremely tasty sticks in there


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

nice hit. looks like some good smokes.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

oh the memories! truly were great smokes for a great guy. irony has it, i still have some of those exact smokes still sitting at the bottom of my humidor


----------

